# Repainting a crib



## grandmabarb (Aug 2, 2012)

We have a brand new painted crib that we would like to change the color on. A few paints have been suggested such as Benjamin Moore Natura or Aura low VOC paint.

We're not sure of the lacquer finish though. What is safe in case baby chews on the crib? The refinisher says he uses Valspar Pre-cat. I don't know enough about lacquers to know if that would be safe.

Any suggestions about the paint or clear coat?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You have to be careful recoating paint over an existing finish. Not knowing what the original paint is you might have adhesion problems or damage the existing finish. The solvents in lacquer are very harsh. If the existing paint is an enamel and you put lacquer over it chances are the paint will wrinkle up and start lifting like you put paint and varnish remover on it. You should test lacquer in a inconspicuous place by scuff sanding the existing finish the and putting a full coat on and see how it reacts. Depending on the lacquer it could let off gasses for a couple of weeks so it wouldn't be child safe until the vapors were gone. Also if you have a couple of weeks to let it fully cure the safest finish you could use would be an oil based enamel. The adhesion is pretty much assured and the solvents in it are mild enough it won't lift the existing paint. If you let the paint dry until the smell of paint is gone the paint would be child safe. The quickest finish would be a waterborne enamel such as the Natura. The problem is you may have adhesion problems with the finish if the existing finish is an enamel or lacquer. If this is the case you could scuff sand the piece and prime it with a oil based primer such as kilz original, let it fully cure and then topcoat with the waterborne paint.


----------



## grandmabarb (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for your reply.

We are planning to "rough up" the existing finish so hopefully that will help the paint stick. I believe the kids are taking it to a refinishing guy, so hopefully he will be able to tell what might work best. My real concern is to make sure whatever is put on will be safe for a baby.

I'm not sure what type of topcoat is on the crib- lacquer or shellac or whatever. The manufacturer isn't talking. One reply says to look for the JPMA certification. Does anyone know if that comes on the cans/buckets of lacquer?

Sorry if these are dumb questions.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

A milk paint would be the safest paint to use. The problem is it could be problematic if the existing finish isn't compatible. It's not always enough to roughen the finish when recoating. For example if you had woodwork in your house that was painted with an oil based enamel and you painted it with latex paint it is very likely to peal off in sheets. It's not knowing what the original paint is that makes it hard to make a call. You might take some naphtha on a clean rag and wipe the bed with it. If some paint rubs off onto the rag it is more than likely compatible with a waterborne finish. If nothing comes off than it's probably a harder finish such as enamel or lacquer. In an inconspicious place you could put some lacquer thinner on it. If it is a solvent based lacquer it will disolve the finish. If it is an enamel it will wrinkle up the finish.


----------



## grandmabarb (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks again! So we'll take it in to the pro, and find out what type of finish is on it.

If we can get a new coat of paint on, are we safe with any water based clear coat finish?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Personally I think any modern paint would be safe. Probably a lot of it wouldn't pass JPMA standards but these people go overboard with everything. The environmental movement has cracked down so hard on the paint manufacturers I would be comfortable with any of it. The most important thing is that what ever paint you use cures long enough it doesn't smell like paint anymore when the crib is put to use.

I've never been fond of putting a clear coat over paint. I prefer if painting to use the paint as the finish coat but to answer your question is a water based polyurethane is probably the best finish to apply over paint excluding automotive finishes. The problem with putting a clear coat over paint is if the clear gets cloudy or yellows it makes the paint look really bad. The water based poly won't yellow but sometimes it can get cloudy.


----------



## grandmabarb (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks, Steve.

The refinisher emailed something about maybe not having to use a top coat also. He hasn't seen the crib yet, but will hopefully know how to proceed.

Baby isn't due for two more months, so this should be time for the fumes to disappear, even for a nervous grandma! 

I appreciate your help!


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

Since the mid 1970's all finishes sold in the US must be non-toxic when cured.

However there is another issue relating to an item intended for use by a child aged 12 or under. The Consumer Products Safety Commission regulations require that anything made for a child must be submitted for certification as to its compliance and safety. Safety of finishes is a major issue. Crib certification is clearly a major issue.

Go here for more info: http://www.cpsc.gov/onsafety/2011/06/the-new-crib-standard-questions-and-answers/


----------

